# Gathering Advice



## raddox (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I am new to the forum, as of today and I wanted to get some information/advice from those of you who are already living in the UAE.

I have been wanting to move there for quite some time now. I am an American citizen, however I grew up in Saudi Arabia. So I have a pretty good idea about the culture and way of life and basically how things work, granted its been years since I have been there.

What I am having difficulty understanding is this. Are there better companies to work for than others? Who are some of the better recruiters, and does it matter where you are based(coming from). What I mean by that is should some one from the US use "said" recruiter because that recruiter specializes in US folks? I see a lot of jobs available, however with a family I have to find a company that will help in making the transition for my family relatively smooth. By that I mean air fair, living arrangements and so on. Or is it safe to assume that most companies hiring expats do this by default?

I guess it would help to say what I do, yeah? I am in IT and have a System Analyst back ground with heavy Unix/Linux experience.

I want to move there for two reason primarily.
1. Its the region in which I grew up in...and I loved it!
2. I want my family to know how wonderful it is to live there and to understand that America (although a really great place) is not the only place on earth to have a good life.

So any help or advice you could provide would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers!


----------

